# New horseman squeakers



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

A ash red and ash red silver.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Beauties both! I love spread ash.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

So nice...


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on my birds. I take pride in my line of horsemans.


----------

